# looking for study partner in dubai for usmle step 1



## drki (Sep 23, 2013)

is there anyone available to study for usmle part 1 living in Dubai who is dedicated and serious and planning to start as soon as possible to give exam in jan or june 2014 kindly contact me on kiakuhdxbatgmaildotcom


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

Are you a foreign doctor in dubai?

You may have better luck finding a study partner for Step 1 among the online medical community such as usmleforum.com. There is a huge Indian & Pakistan medical community online too.


----------



## sea star (Nov 24, 2013)

*stdy*

hey i hve started jst prep pathoma if u r intrested inbox me


----------

